# [solved]phpmyadmin and "Blocked by Content Security Policy"

## toralf

When I try to login into a phpmyadmin page of a local running user mode linux guest system then I get 

```
Blocked by Content Security Policy

        

This page has a content security policy that prevents it from being embedded in this way.
```

If I direct firefox (all current and older versions sice a year) to the hostname of the UML. If I however use the ip address - then I can login.

With Opera it always works fine with both methods.

Now I'm wondering whether this is a FF problem or not.Last edited by toralf on Sat Sep 22, 2012 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Bug in Firefox. Should be fixed by the time v17 comes out.

----------

## toralf

gah - thx

----------

